# der Bedarf an passenden Ersatzteilen



## Patricia12

Ich weiss nicht, was ich hinten "an" schreiben muss, d. h., ob hinten "an" in diesem Satz dativ oder genitiv geht. 

der Satz ist: der Bedarf *an *passend*en* Ersatzteilen.

danke


----------



## Henryk

Deine Version ist richtig. 

Der Bedarf an passenden Ersatzteilen.


----------



## Jana337

Patricia12 said:
			
		

> Ich weiss nicht, was ich hinten "an" schreiben muss, d. h., ob hinten "an" in diesem Satz dativ oder genitiv geht.
> 
> der Satz ist: der Bedarf *an *passend*en* Ersatzteilen.
> 
> danke


Hallo Patricia,

der Dativ ist es. Man kann es übrigens nach der Endung von "Ersatzteil*en"* erkennen. Im Genitiv müsste es -teil*e* heißen.
Ähnliche Ausdrücke: Mangel an, Angebot an.

Jana


----------



## Patricia12

und unten "von", es gescheht die gleiche?
der Satz ist:
der verkauf von gebraucht*en* kleidungsstücken.


----------



## Henryk

Ja, es geschieht das Gleiche.

Der Verkauf von gebrauchten Kleidungsstücken.


----------



## Jana337

Patricia12 said:
			
		

> und unten "von", es gescheht die gleiche?
> der Satz ist:
> der verkauf von gebraucht*en* kleidungsstücken.


Mit "von" hast du eigentlich keine Wahl - es muss unbedingt ein Dativ sein. Bei "an" kommt auch der Akkusativ in Frage (der Genitiv jedoch nicht).

Jana


----------



## elroy

Dativpräpositionen: aus, außer, bei, mit, nach, seit, von, zu
Akkusativpräpositionen: durch, für, gegen, ohne, um
Genitivpräpositionen: statt, trotz, während, wegen
Wechselpräpositionen (Akkusativ oder Dativ): an, auf, hinter, in, neben, vor, unter, über, zwischen

Es gibt noch viele andere Präpositionen im Deutschen, aber diese sind die am häufigsten Gebrauchten.


----------



## Whodunit

Hier gibt es noch eine schöne Übersicht dazu.


----------

